# John Deere 400 cab



## cmac (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm posting for a buddy who has a '78 John Deere 400. He's looking to purchase a cab for the winter and has found a nice one forsale out of state, It's currently on a 318, Anyone know if this will fit?


----------



## jim98 (Nov 23, 2013)

I think it will fit , pretty sure the 318 and 400 have the same fenders . Is it a hard cab ?


----------

